# Taliban controls or contests 70 districts in Afghanistan



## longknife (Oct 16, 2015)

And Obumbler expects 9k troops to stop this? They wouldn't be in control of those areas without the support of the local warlords and tribal chiefs.



Story @ Taliban controls or contests 70 districts in Afghanistan | The Long War Journal


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 16, 2015)

This is one of the few things I have ever actually agreed with him on.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 16, 2015)

The Taliban is going to win this, whether under Bush or Obama or whomever.

It's their land, such like Vietnam and Korea, and the people who live there will decide, not us.

We should have left after punishing the Taliban and al-quada.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 16, 2015)

longknife said:


> And Obumbler expects 9k troops to stop this? They wouldn't be in control of those areas without the support of the local warlords and tribal chiefs.
> 
> 
> 
> Story @ Taliban controls or contests 70 districts in Afghanistan | The Long War Journal


In 2010 Obama and Biden were singing praises to themselves about their victories in Iraq and Afghanistan. 
What Obama leadership has accomplished since then.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 16, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > And Obumbler expects 9k troops to stop this? They wouldn't be in control of those areas without the support of the local warlords and tribal chiefs.
> ...


Same problems as Bush and Cheney.  Or anybody else who had been President, other than maybe McCain would have put 500,000 troops there to be sniped at.  Nothing.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 16, 2015)

The Taliban are the most pleasant terrorists I know. They should not put mustard gas into girl´s classroom but hey, less Taliban than Frenchmen like ISIS in percentage and they aren´t as abusive as the west´s allies in the country. Maybe, if they´d allow education for females and television and music, they would be a good choice for the Afghans, given that the alternative is an endless war without good guys.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 16, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


Munitions don't grow on trees. Problem since Korea is everyone is too pansy ass to go after the supply train. And the endless wars just keep rolling in.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 16, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


The levers of war have changed.  We are not going to play hardball with a nation that has a thousand nukes.  Neither are they.  Major powers use fairly few of their own troops and lots of proxies now..


----------



## waltky (Oct 23, 2015)

Taliban expanding their control of Afghan territory...

*Taliban insurgents expanding territorial control in Afghanistan*
_Tuesday 20th October, 2015  - Taliban insurgents in Afghanistan are expanding their reach and territorial command and are now in effective control of at least 36 districts after overrunning another district in the northwestern province of Faryab where at least 22 policemen have been killed in clashes, security officials said._


> The officials speaking on condition of anonymity said the Taliban have abducted the police chief, Abdul Majeed Gilimbafi, along with many of his men in the Ghormach district of the Faryab province. The militants have threatened to execute the police chief in public  Gilimbafi and his men were detained Monday and their whereabouts were unknown till Wednesday morning.  Spokesman of Afghanistan's interior ministry Sediq Sediqqi said that the men had not been heard from since Monday, a day after the Taliban takeover of the district.  The armed group's spokesman, Zabihullah Mujahid, confirmed that the militants had captured the wounded police chief and 14 other policemen.  "We (have) held them captive. We can't say what we will ask in return for their freedom, but we will make an announcement soon," Mujahid said. "The police chief is injured but still alive."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Taliban Kill Afghan Official*
_Thursday 22nd October, 2015 - Taliban insurgents gunned down a district administrator along with a bodyguard in eastern Afghanistan's militant-infested Ghazni province._


> Local officials say Jaghatu District chief Mohammad Daud on his way to the provincial capital early Thursday when the militants ambushed his vehicle.  Taliban spokesman Zabihullah Mujahid claimed responsibility for the deadly assault.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 12, 2015)

Afghanistan has asked India to step up supplies of lethal equipment for its military, battered by a resurgent Taliban that has claimed the lives of more than 4,000 soldiers, and led to loss of government control in large swathes of territory. The request, diplomatic sources told The Indian Express, was delivered by Afghanistan’s national security advisor, Hanif Atmar, who visited New Delhi this week. Atmar, the sources said, has asked for India to consider contributing to a long list of deficits in logistics and strike capacity, including training equipment, air and ground mobility assets, engineering infrastructure and light infantry. 

Afghanistan calls on India to step up military assistance


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Taliban is going to win this, whether under Bush or Obama or whomever.
> 
> It's their land, such like Vietnam and Korea, and the people who live there will decide, not us.
> 
> We should have left after punishing the Taliban and al-quada.



Taliban gets its  "strength"    from   "unofficial"  sources in  Pakistan and  "unofficial
sources thruout the  'muslim world'        Taliban is the   ISIS of south east asia


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 14, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The Taliban is going to win this, whether under Bush or Obama or whomever.
> ...



ISI is not an unofficial source.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I did not so suggest.    I believe that the Taliban boys-----get support and love and affection from  oil rich ----"other sources"      ------both in the middle east and maybe even Iran.    A Pashtun  caliphate seems to me a kind of delightful son  acceptable in both Shiite and Sunni  families-------just an opinion from a big distance------a baby
moghul empire in Afghanistan-------as far as I know there is an historic connection.  
Afghanistan was once a virtual outpost of the PERSIAN empire


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 14, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Taliban was a joint project of CIA and ISI. It was created to inflict casualties on Russian soldiers. 

Today: Yes, the rich oil boys are pitching in with money but they are coordinated by ISI.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




Ok-----sounds reasonable-----I have no way of knowing  the  relationship between the  Taliban boys and Isis------other than the fact that I am sure they love each other.     As  to the role of the CIA---way back in the  1980s    with the  "noble" 
Taliban and other  Mujahadeen------I WISH TO DECLARE-------no one asked me.  
Try to understand------we yanks is a bit stupid


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 14, 2015)

ISIS is not buddies with the Taliban.

My point is that Afghanistan for the ghanis: let them fight it out.

If they go for the Pakistani nukes, nuke em all.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> ISIS is not buddies with the Taliban.
> 
> My point is that Afghanistan for the ghanis: let them fight it out.
> 
> If they go for the Pakistani nukes, nuke em all.



Taliban and Isis have common cause


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 14, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ISIS is not buddies with the Taliban.
> ...





irosie91 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ISIS is not buddies with the Taliban.
> ...


To remove the West from their lands, yes.  Are the buddies, no.  Can we hold Afghanistan in the long run. No, that chance fled forever in March 2003.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Look again      The US does not  "hold"   Afghanistan now


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 14, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


My point exactly.  Bring our troops home.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 14, 2015)

"Taliban controls or contests 70 districts in Afghanistan"

The consequence of GWB's failed, illegal wars in Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------

